# Bakemonogatari Finale



## mameks (Jun 25, 2010)

Sooo, who's excited about it? I am...been waiting sooo long for this.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 26, 2010)

I seen up to 14 episodes :/


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 26, 2010)

I forget what ep I left off on. I'm guessing I finished 13.


----------



## pitman (Jun 26, 2010)

Waiting patiently for subs, I wish there was a second season with Koyomi's sisters (Karen Bee and Tsukihi Phoenix) and Shinobu (I read part of the light novel for Koyomi Vamp [only 6 chapters were translated]) and I want to see it in animated form, but knowing SHAFT if that will ever happen it will be in their token messed up style (at least the dialogs are great whatever visuals are on screen).


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Ah, apparently it was streamed on their main site today.


yes, i'm waiting for a download...it's taking too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mind you, i've got the Angel Beats finale to watch as well *equips flame shield*
EDIT:- AAAARGH!!! still no downloads!!


----------

